
Pilot predicts movie box office - xie_alan
https://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2016/10/21/can-this-boston-startup-predict-film-grosses/ib6zL7GR0Qj6FoKc7OpCRN/story.html
======
kobbad
wow super cool how accurate some of their predictions were. Curious to know
which features are most predictive of box office success

~~~
xie_alan
We haven't found one particular feature to be the most predictive overall,
across all different types of projects, but we have noticed that certain
features are more predictive for certain projects. For instance, a horror
film, on average, is more affected by the presence of other horror/thriller
genre fare released within a 2 week range than an action/comedy/drama film.

